# exam under anesthesia



## cooper1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm new at ob/gyne coding today is the first day of this for me. Can you code an exam under anesthesia  along with a hysterscopy and fractional d&c?

Tracey


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 13, 2008)

No.....

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------

